# drawings of the engine for practical use



## alexmillon (May 12, 2011)

Hello dear member forum.Someone to share drawings of the engine for practical use?Preferably on gasoline.Clambered many sites but did nothing I found none.So who can share drawings.


----------



## metalmad (May 12, 2011)

Hi mate
the Webster is a good starter engine.
Its a single 4 stroke that will run on unleaded and can be blinged up a lot if so desired.
just google Webster.
Pete


----------



## tel (May 12, 2011)

Hmmm ..... First post and a request already? How about a bit of an introduction first - let us get to know you a bit. Welcome to the forum, BTW.


----------



## alexmillon (May 12, 2011)

metalmad

Yes, Webster is good, but it would be more powerful at least 4 hp. (Although the Webster engine can scale to do more will have to calculate how much power will be released).

tel


Thank you.Engines started relatively recently.No already have progress.Necessary tools est.We need only drawing .. and would like to drive for immediate use, rather than a model engine.


----------



## Maryak (May 12, 2011)

alexmillon  said:
			
		

> Thank you.Engines started relatively recently.No already have progress.Necessary tools est.We need only drawing .. and would like to drive for immediate use, rather than a model engine.



Methinks you are on the wrong forum 

If you don't want to be involved with model engines, would you like me to remove your login ???

Bob


----------



## alexmillon (May 12, 2011)

No, I want to be associated with models of engines.We pose the question in differently.I need a drawing of an engine with power from 4 to 6 hp.


----------



## Dave G (May 12, 2011)

Hi Alex, 
 We builders of model engines normally don't have the size of equiptment needed to build engines of this size. Alot of our models are of the hit-miss persuation and they are scale models of full size engines. These full size engines could come as small as 1 HP or as large as over 100 HP. A full size 5 HP hit-miss engine could weigh up to 2000 lbs at times and more. If you would like to build a simple 4 stroke engine of 3 to 5 HP like a B&S or something like that, the forum will be here to help you. I don't know of any designs for such an engine but there's nothing wrong with reverse engineering a comercial engine with your own improvements included and all of us here, I'm sure would love to see you do it. Dave


----------



## alexmillon (May 12, 2011)

Dave you reveal the essence of my question.'ll Get for the modernization and improvement of Webdter engine.Tomorrow will make all necessary calculations and next week want to use a build of my Webster's engine.


----------



## alexmillon (May 12, 2011)

Or can someone lying around Drawings V-Twin engine


----------



## kf2qd (May 12, 2011)

If you want to steal someone elses engine design them maybe you ought to do the work yourself. I don't know if your poor use of English is deliberate, or because of a lack of proficiency with the language...

I would think that the basic ideas that getting someone to steal an idea for you is still stealing, and just because you get some one else to do the deed for you it does not change the result. 

Someone has been on several times with this same request - basically wanting someone to hand them the plans for a Harley engine so they can reproduce it someplace like India.


----------



## Lakc (May 12, 2011)

Pete,
Unfortunately, that is entirely probable. A quick search on that gmail addy shows 0 hits.
73


----------



## Jasonb (May 12, 2011)

Also the last guy asking also had a name starting Dj....

Jason


----------



## alexmillon (May 12, 2011)

Jasonb
And then title of the post.Your comment here is irrelevant.

kf2qd

Nobody was going to steal.Need a simple drawing of a low-power engine.A you said so as if I'm going there to do mass production.


----------



## alexmillon (May 12, 2011)

Found the engine that I need [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiHHny9jlWM.Can[/ame] anybody give any information on this engine (as created, etc.). Contact with the designer.


----------



## doc1955 (May 12, 2011)

tel  said:
			
		

> Hmmm ..... First post and a request already? How about a bit of an introduction first - let us get to know you a bit. Welcome to the forum, BTW.


I notice you were just ignored no intro just a I want. *club*


----------



## kcmillin (May 12, 2011)

alexmillon  said:
			
		

> Found the engine that I need http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiHHny9jlWM.Can anybody give any information on this engine (as created, etc.). Contact with the designer.



I don't think that this engine is 5HP, it is a model of a 5hp B&S, most likely produces less that one HP. Very Nice though.

Kel


----------



## alexmillon (May 12, 2011)

kcmillin

Yes, you may be right about the hp.I would like to learn about it more.


----------



## Jasonb (May 13, 2011)

Why not do as the person who built that model did, get a full size B&S engine they are quite common, take it apart and measure all the bits then make your own to whatever size suits.

J


----------



## alexmillon (May 13, 2011)

The only question is who to take these dimensions.Among my acquaintances there are none.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 13, 2011)

alexmillon  said:
			
		

> The only question is who to take these dimensions.Among my acquaintances there are none.




There are a great many here who

1. Disassemble an engine and measure every part to make drawings of the part, with pencil and paper in some cases.

2. Scale down all the drawings to there desired scale.

3. Check all the tolerences and bolt holes to ensure fit.

4. Make all the parts one at a time to create the prototype engine.

5. Go back and document any changes from unforseen problems.

What you see here on this forum are projects that have taken in some cases years of planning, drawing, measuring, and building. There are no short cuts. If you search the internet for free plans you will only find plans for simple engines that generous people have offered. The plans for the complicated engines are not cheap because of the work mentioned above. If you search you will find plans for engines for sale. If you like one, pay for them and happy building. If you cannot find what you are looking for, they are most likely not available and you will have to go thru the steps above to have one. The simple fact is, if you cant do it, and you don't know anybody who can do it, you wont be able to have one.

I'm not trying to be mean or rude, I'm just stating the reallity of model engines. It's a hands on sport that requires alot of time and patence and some cases money. 

Good luck in your quest!


----------



## BillC (May 13, 2011)

Oh Boy! Who to measure.....who to build?

Good reply Steve!


----------



## Paulsv (May 13, 2011)

If you are looking for plans for a V Twin, you can buy plans for a nice one here:

http://www.model-engine-plans.com/engineplans/combustion/howellvtwin.htm?19,31


----------



## alexmillon (May 13, 2011)

Actually my question is who accept every detail of the measure and make a drawing Or can someone has measured the.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 13, 2011)

alexmillon  said:
			
		

> Actually my question is who accept every detail of the measure and make a drawing Or can someone has measured the.




That was my point. If you can't find plans for sale of an engine you like then you have to do all that yourself. You have to measure and draw and plan everything yourself. That is what we do when we want to build something that is not available.


----------



## alexmillon (May 13, 2011)

I will look for the engine and take off with him all the same sizes.Or all of the same venture to upgrade the Webster engine until I need options.


----------



## b.lindsey (May 13, 2011)

Steve, your points are all good and appreciated by any of us who have been involved in the process. That said however, if 4-6 HP is needed and needed NOW for "?practical purposes?", why not just go buy a full size 4-6HP engine and put it to work? I suspect your little V-8 will be a powerhouse but not near that horsepower on a sustainable basis. Even the full size Briggs 6S new from the factory was only rates at 1.6HP @ 3200 rpm.

Bill


----------



## alexmillon (May 13, 2011)

The calculation found that if we increase the piston diameter to 44 mm and increase the stroke to 38 mm.It turns out 57cc engine size and power of 6.2 HP at 3200 RPM.It is for Webster engine.


----------



## steamer (May 13, 2011)

alexmillon  said:
			
		

> The calculation found that if we increase the piston diameter to 44 mm and increase the stroke to 38 mm.It turns out 57cc engine size and power of 6.2 HP at 3200 RPM.It is for Webster engine.



Well....thats a start for the calculations....after about 1000 hours more work, you'll have an engine design suitable for your needs......

Why not just buy a 6.2 hp engine as Bill stated?

Dave


----------



## alexmillon (May 14, 2011)

I want most to make the engine from start to finish.To buy it it is simple.Especially more valuable experience.Especially since it's an invaluable experience.


----------



## steamer (May 14, 2011)

Ok  Fair enough.

Some of Jerry Howells engines ...if scaled up fairly significantly...might do the trick.

These plans are very reasonably priced.

http://www.jerry-howell.com/V-Four.html


Dave


----------



## alexmillon (May 14, 2011)

Dave

This engine for me so far that complicated.


----------



## steamer (May 14, 2011)

His twin would be simpler....I would remember that small, powerful, high speed IC engines are rarely simple.


A large hit and miss perhaps? ...they are simple, and very rugged...but in the 6 HP size...BIG.


Dave


----------



## alexmillon (May 14, 2011)

Dave

Dimensions to be not large in such a capacity.Here are only about a gearbox [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-Y-BUtEtLc[/ame] Even slightly smaller would be


----------



## steamer (May 14, 2011)

Alright....I don't see 6.2 hp at 3200 rpm.

Alexmillon, I am generally a jovial guy....that means I like to have fun.....

Right now I'm not having any fun.  Please post an introduction.

I will be the last to ask this question.


----------



## alexmillon (May 14, 2011)

I meant that size so as not to power


----------



## b.lindsey (May 14, 2011)

Alex, the point is you will not get that kind of power from something that size. Posting various pictures and videos of different things only confuses the issue. If you can clearly define the size you need (as in what it will power), what form it should take (single cylinder, v-twin, etc.) and what skills you posess to construct it, perhaps someone can be of more help. Based on what I have read so far though, I am beginning to suspect that some or all of those...skills, size, and power required...are going to be mutually exclusive. People are willing to help but you need to help us help you too!! 

Bill


----------



## alexmillon (May 15, 2011)

Skills are. And about the sizes and capacity I have counted all and have deduced. All to converge, but calculations yet haven't ended. I will be certainly glad for any help.


Alex


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 15, 2011)

This is quite the thread. It's like we've all be led down the rabbit hole. I think I want to build a 1/2 scale engine out of paper mache and put in my 1965 Jeep CJ-5 and compete in NHRA ProStock. I believe I could win the US Nationals come Sept. :noidea:


----------



## bearcar1 (May 15, 2011)

I'm late, I'm late, no time to say hello goodbye, I'm late I'm late I'm late..... :big:


Hello Alex, I, and I'm certain others here, are having difficulty in understanding exactly what final result it is you are wishing to accomplish. Is it that you wish to build an engine that will fit a common bicycle frame, similar what is shown in that video? Or is the engine to be utilized for another purpose? What machine tools do you have available to make such an engine and what kinds of engines have you built before? Where are you located and what is your (aproximate) age? All of this information will help us determine any further recommendations and also assist the rest of us out of this rabbit hole. 


I think I just saw Alice over there in that corner 

BC1
Jim


----------



## waynes world (May 26, 2011)

seems to me you guys are talking to rocky & bullwinkle. :big:


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 26, 2011)

I am locking this thread. the original poster. has been banned. He clearly had no interest in model engine building and could not seem to articulate what his intentions or interests were. Tin


----------

